# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  Los alpaqueros del Perú

## Bruno Cillóniz

*El deterioro del valor de la fibra de alpaca se atribuye a un sistema de comercialización en el que predominan los pequeños comerciantes.*    Los pastores peruanos de alpacas, o alpaqueros, crían a sus animales en una de las regiones más aisladas del mundo, los pastizales de la meseta andina, a alturas por encima de los 3 500 m. Pero saben que el fino vellón de sus alpacas recibe precios elevados en los mercados internacionales: las exportaciones de la producción anual del Perú, de unas 6 500 toneladas de fibra de alpaca, obtiene ingresos de 50 millones de USD.  
De esa cantidad, las aproximadamente 65 000 familias de alpaqueros sólo reciben una fracción. Entre los productores y las grandes fábricas de Arequipa, ciudad situada en las tierras bajas, existe una larga cadena de intermediarios. Los pequeños comerciantes recogen la fibra cruda directamente de los pastores, para venderla a otros comerciantes más grandes o a los agentes de los fabricantes. Los comerciantes sí conectan a los productores con los fabricantes pero, como dice un informe, "reciben una proporción excesiva del valor en la cadena".  
Se atribuye a ese sistema de comercialización el deterioro constante de la calidad y el valor de la fibra de alpaca peruana. Como los intermediarios prefieren comprar por peso y no ofrecen primas por la calidad, los pastores no tienen incentivos para producir fibra de alta calidad. El resultado es que cuando los mercados internacionales favorecen las fibras finas y ligeras, como el mohair o la cachemira, en 2007 menos del 10% de la alpaca peruana fue clasificada como "de calidad superior". Mientras tanto, los criaderos de alpaca de Australia y Nueva Zelandia están creciendo y convirtiéndose en una fuerte competencia gracias a sus programas de mejoramiento, a su tecnología de elaboración, sus normas de calidad y a la inversión en investigación.   *Hacia una estrategia nacional.* Para ayudar al Perú a recuperar el mercado de exportaciones perdido y a la vez mejorar los medios de subsistencia de los alpaqueros, una iniciativa reciente de la Organización de las Naciones Unidas para la Agricultura y la Alimentación (FAO) reunió a representantes del gobierno, productores de alpaca, fabricantes de fibras y a otros interesados. Después de momentos de tensión iniciales –los productores se quejaban de los precios, los fabricantes criticaban la calidad de la materia prima– en las consultas regionales se llegó a un consenso sobre la necesidad de mejorar la calidad en todo el sector. 
Después se realizó una serie de talleres nacionales de los cuales surgió la primera Estrategia de Desarrollo de los Camélidos del Perú. Adoptada en mayo de 2006, esta estrategia reconoce la fibra de alpaca como "producto de primer orden" del país y pide el fortalecimiento de las organizaciones de los productores, promoción de la inversión, desarrollo del producto y normas de fabricación, así como mejorar los servicios de investigación y extensión.  
Después de adoptarse la estrategia vino la acción. Con ayuda de Francia y de Oxfam, del Reino Unido, la asociación nacional de productores estableció en Puno un centro para capacitar a los agricultores en la selección de la alpaca para obtener pelo de mejor calidad y puso en marcha un programa de mejoramiento que concede en préstamo machos de gran calidad.  
Para zafarse de los intermediarios se estableció una red de centros de acopio que permite a los productores acumular la producción, clasificar la fibra y venderla en el mercado abierto a través de subastas. Se estimula que los centros apliquen las normas de calidad establecidas por el Ministerio de Agricultura y la industria. La FAO informa que muchos productores han aprovechado este sistema, si bien el acopio de la mayor parte de la fibra sigue en manos de los comerciantes. "Es necesario difundir más los beneficios de esta nueva forma de comercialización –señala la FAO– para que más alpaqueros puedan disfrutar de precios superiores por la fibra de alta calidad."  *Inestabilidad del consenso.* Pero podría tambalearse el consenso sobre el enfoque acertado para reactivar el sector de la alpaca en Perú. En 2008, el Gobierno del Perú decidió disolver un organismo nacional de fomento de los camélidos que era un asociado clave en la iniciativa de la FAO, y las nuevas normas de calidad no se han generalizado debido a disputas en torno a su aplicación y arbitraje.  
Otra nube negra es la fase descendente de la economía mundial. En 2007 las empresas fabricantes ofrecieron a los productores precios muy bajos alegando la reducción de la demanda de China. En 2008 no mejoraron los precios. "El ciclo dará la vuelta inevitablemente –señala la FAO–. Cuando eso ocurra, todo dependerá mucho de la voluntad del gobierno y de la industria de proceder de conformidad con el acuerdo central alcanzado durante la elaboración de la estrategia: que la calidad de la fibra es la clave para desencadenar el potencial del sector."   *Video: http://www.naturalfibres2009.org/es/fibras/videos.html*  *Fuente: FAO (En www.naturalfibres2009.org)*Temas similares: Artículo: Minag apoya a alpaqueros con S/. 26 millones para mejorar su producción Más de 3 mil alpaqueros se beneficiarán con proyectos de mejoramiento genético y crianza en Pasco Alpaqueros de Puno aumentan ganancias con ventas al programa Compras a MYPErú Productores alpaqueros de Huancavelica tendrán facilidades en Agrobanco Ministerio de Agricultura inicia programa de apoyo a alpaqueros en Puno

----------

